# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  Your Ethnicity

## NightLad

At a recent reptile expo, a friend commented on something I had honestly never noticed. He said, wow, sure is a lot of white people here (He is South Asian/Indian.)

And you know what? He was right. We counted about 8 non-Caucasians in total. (Yes, we made it a game.  :Razz: )

The thing is, I live in a very multicultural city. According to Statistics Canada, the Greater Toronto Areas visible minorities will make up 63% of the areas total population by 2031. There are presently over 1.3 Million South Asians alone, out of a total population of 5.9 million (2006).

So My question to the group is: _what ethnicity are you?_

I would be interested in learning if my local observations are atypical or more common than would seem statistically plausible. (And if Im able to disprove my friends assertion that white people are just crazy that would be great, too!  :Wink: )

----------


## CoolioTiffany

I'm a mix of 3 different things, so I guess I chose Multiracial?

I'm 1/4 Hispanic/Nicaraguan (my grandma is Nicaraguan and was born there), 1/4 Lebanese, and 1/2 German.  Though, people tell me I look more Italian sometimes even though there is no one in my family who is Italian.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

Portuguese,Sicilian, an a wee bit of Irish

----------

LOSTCOAST_BALLZ (01-05-2011)

----------


## wilomn

I've been involved in reptiles, the sales and production of them both in retail and privately for several decades. I've been to a LOT of shows.

It's mostly white folks. It always has been.

----------

Charis (06-24-2018),_Chocolate Muffin's_ (03-14-2010)

----------


## twan

black,cherokee and a wee bit of irish dont tell nobody though. But im black to the naked eye. :sploosh:

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I am Caucasian and German.

----------


## Patrick Long

Im American......

And I dont see that choice...

----------

_771subliminal_ (03-14-2010),_abuja_ (03-14-2010),_Chocolate Muffin's_ (03-14-2010),ColdBloodedCarnival (04-22-2010),_Danounet_ (03-15-2010),Dixie Serpent Den (12-31-2010),_hoax_ (05-25-2010),_llovelace_ (05-25-2010),MTovar (03-14-2010),Spechal (06-23-2018),_Warocker's Wife_ (03-14-2010)

----------


## NightLad

> Im American......
> And I dont see that choice...


The poll is about ethnicity (racial background), not nationality (what country you are from/live in). I believe there has already been one, or possibly more, polls about nationality.

I suppose if I wanted to be hyper-technical I could have added a lot more demographics and sub-sects, but I just thought a general overview would suffice.

If I left any groups out I apologize. No offence intended.

----------

_hoax_ (05-25-2010)

----------


## MarkS

I'm pretty fly, for a white guy....

My relatives were from Norway, Sweden and Germany.  You just can't get much whiter then that.

Also, for some reason, my hair keeps getting whiter every day...

YouTube - The Offspring - Pretty Fly For a White Guy [OFFICIAL HQ VIDEO]

----------


## Sariel

Cree, english, irish, and Im sure a slew of other things that are muddled in there. Typical American, pasty pale mutt   :Salute:  :Salute:

----------

Charis (06-24-2018)

----------


## mpkeelee

french, german, italian and irish. im a whiteboy

----------


## Kuba

Polish FOR THE WIN :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## DarkSean

Caucasian. Im white as hell

----------


## misterman

Filippino

----------


## dsirkle

> Polish FOR THE WIN


You tell 'em Jake!

----------


## Kuba

> You tell 'em Jake!


Whos this Jake dude? My names Jakub :Very Happy: 
but hey you where close

----------


## djansen

Dutch  :Cool:  and more Dutch  :Very Happy:

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

1/2 Italian. 1/4 German. 1/4 Polish. My dads parents immigrated from Italy and my grandparents on my moms side were - grandma-polish, grandpa-german. 

Im white but mostly Italian and I look Italian. Every aunt, uncle & cousin on my dads side looks so Italian it scary. Have you seen the spaghetti sauce commercial with a bunch of big Italian women running around a field? Thats all my aunts LOL!

----------


## Raptor

I'm Caucasian to the extreme lol. Lots of European ancestors here.

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Caucasian.... 
nationality: 50% Polish 25% German 25% Ukrainian

----------


## Sariel

> 1/2 Italian. 1/4 German. 1/4 Polish. My dads parents immigrated from Italy and my grandparents on my moms side were - grandma-polish, grandpa-german. 
> 
> Im white but mostly Italian and I look Italian. Every aunt, uncle & cousin on my dads side looks so Italian it scary. Have you seen the spaghetti sauce commercial with a bunch of big Italian women running around a field? Thats all my aunts LOL!


 :sploosh:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## 2kdime

Ill play....

Russian/Austrian from my dads side

German and something else from my moms side

----------


## Warocker's Wife

Irish all the way

----------


## j_h_smith

Northern European decent.  Blonde hair and fair skinned.  You tell me?
My last name isn't a clue, Smith.  Come on I could be anything or a combination of almost everything.

Jim Smith

----------


## LadyOhh

100% Blasian.

African American and Chinese... with some Native American thrown in there from back in the days.

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Caucasion (English and Scottish) and Aboriginal (Ojibwa).

Bruce

----------


## shescountry89

German, Italian and Cherokee  :Smile:

----------


## Chocolate Muffin's

I am 100% irritated...does that count?  :Very Happy:

----------


## Stalker Jesus

Hispanic =O 
People freak out when they hear me speak Spanish. I'm pale white!

----------


## Patrick Long

> The poll is about ethnicity (racial background), not nationality (what country you are from/live in). I believe there has already been one, or possibly more, polls about nationality.
> 
> I suppose if I wanted to be hyper-technical I could have added a lot more demographics and sub-sects, but I just thought a general overview would suffice.
> 
> If I left any groups out I apologize. No offence intended.


I wasnt quite serious....as I voted for 'Caucasian' although Im pretty damn White...and proud to be.

----------

_josh@outbackreps_ (03-15-2010)

----------


## dsirkle

> I wasnt quite serious....as I voted for 'Caucasian' although Im pretty damn White...and proud to be.


Sure and Night Lad is approving of your fine name.

----------


## dsirkle

> Dutch  and more Dutch


Double Dutch!

----------


## Lolo76

White but Jewish... and yes, I know Jewish isn't technically an ethnicity, but it sure is treated like one!  :Wink: 

Oh, and for the record I'm of Slavic heritage - mostly Polish and Ukrainian.  :Good Job:

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Mostly Spanish and Italian.

----------


## Emilio

Cubano hispano( hispanic)!!!! Born and raised in the county of dade. Which is now miami dade county.LOL

----------


## accidental777

Hmmmm......it would be much easier just to say mutt. I am german, czech, yugoslavian, sweedish, poslish, french, english, scottish, irish, frrench canadian native american, norwegian........and I still think I am forgetting something. I have been mistaken for being mixed on several occasions though. Most people ask me if I am native american or hispanic. I did have one time where I was asked if I was part african american too. I guess it is the dark skin/hair and eyes thing that I have going on. Everyone else in my family is pretty white, so I guess that just makes me the dark child of the family lol.

----------


## _Venom_

Latino from Chicago

----------


## Hulihzack

1/2 Irish+ 1/4 Scottish+ 1/4 Armenian = White guy!

----------


## Seru1

As white as they come, I can't dance but I sure can  :Rock on:

----------


## jben

100% Puerto Rican, born in Fajardo, PR, raised in Brooklyn, NY

----------


## exiled reptile

aren't we all crazy in some small way it sort of makes us who we are cool experiment though props

----------


## king216

Black/ african-american with a little german

----------


## groki21

wow, one of like 5 black guys on this site

----------


## king216

> wow, one of like 5 black guys on this site


yea we luv reptiles too

----------


## Elise.m

White. I've been told I'm italian, irish, and dutch. I look more italian than anything else.

----------


## RhacHead

I'm a mix of German,Swedish,Irish, English with a little old Indian blood on both sides  basically a Good 'ol American mutt

----------


## GoingPostal

My mom is white, my dad is Brazilian.  I have a nice tan going on.

----------


## PiiNKvenom

Asian  :Smile:

----------


## WaRocker

I am still trying to locate this Caucasiania place where some say I am from...

I know I am not "White" because paper is white and so is "white out" and it does not work as good camo..

I didn't see a place on this pole for Irish-French-Indian (smoke shop/firework kind not Slurpee/Taxi kind)

So for this I didn't vote. Now I do know I was born in the USA so where was the "American" button? Because this is where I come from.. 
I will need further time to think this over.. Quite perplexed :Weirdface:

----------


## maria1232

is am hispanic =]...well....spanish, colombian, and lebanese =]

----------


## Big Gunns

Would the mods please add "God.... and het for perfect". BG can't respond to this poll if not. :Very Happy:

----------


## MarkS

> Would the mods please add "God.... and het for perfect". BG can't respond to this poll if not.


'HET' for perfect???  only a 'HET'??  

Ouch...  I'm biting my tongue so hard right now it really hurts...

----------


## Big Gunns

> 'HET' for perfect???  only a 'HET'??  
> 
> Ouch...  I'm biting my tongue so hard right now it really hurts...



Visual "het" of course. :Very Happy:

----------

_hoax_ (05-25-2010)

----------


## CoolioTiffany

> is am hispanic =]...well....spanish, colombian, and lebanese =]


Hey here's someone that shares my Spanish & Lebanese genes :Smile:  I don't know too many people who are even part Lebanese.  My Grandpa is full Lebanese too.

----------


## Danounet

Spanish from Venezuela.

Although one of my grandpas was European, But Spanish people are just one big mass of mutts  :Razz: . I don't look as tan as in my avatar, but I do tan that easy.

----------


## alexrls

Jewish (yeah i heard the earlier opinion about whether or not it's an ethnic group... MHO is that it is)

but i went with multiracial

my dad is from russian/ polish (lithuania) jewish
and my mom is a full blooded sephardic greek jew

but I look pretty standard caucasian (except for the nose...) and people tell me that when i tan i get "swarthy"(what oes that mean?!?!?)

BTW what is caucasian? really... besides the word we apply to white people

----------


## swe3tm0mentz

> (And if Im able to disprove my friends assertion that white people are just crazy that would be great, too! )


i dont think theres any use in trying to prove white people arent crazy! ...its a givin... we all are in some way :Smile:

----------


## snakeyes

HUH...i'm half spaniard half Cuban.
My great grandparents were from Spain, my grandfather and grandmother are Spaniards, hence my father is a Spaniard.  he married my mother, and she's about 15% Spaniard, 85% Cuban...

It's quite refreshing to live in a country  :Salute:  that doesn't eat snakes.  :Wag of the finger: 
and cats  :Wag of the finger: ...except in chinese joints  :Smile:  ...

----------


## shescountry89

> My mom is white, my dad is Brazilian.  I have a nice tan going on.


Nice! Me too :]] I love having natural dark skin, and being outside in the pasture or while I am out horse back riding I get tan very quickly.

Have to be careful so I don't get too dark, or i'll look weird lol  :Razz:

----------


## BPelizabeth

Northern Italian here!!

----------


## Crusader71

Half Irish and half Ukrainian

----------


## NightLad

> BTW what is Caucasian? really... besides the word we apply to white people


As per this informal poll, I just meant it to mean 'white' in general. No breakdown of geography or particular 'mix' of otherwise ‘white’ ethnicities. I could have gone nuts with sub-categories for each option, but I wanted to keep it simple.




> i don’t think there’s any use in trying to prove white people aren’t crazy! ...its a givin... we all are in some way


Hehe, true that. _We all go a little mad sometimes._

PS: since I didn't mention it earlier, my background is 75% Irish, 25% German, and 100% Canadian!

----------


## BallsUnlimited

I <3 spanish woman.  :Good Job:

----------


## MarkS

> BTW what is caucasian? really... besides the word we apply to white people


Caucasian has come to mean white though it's not really a very good or even correct definition, the word caucasian comes from the Caucasius Mountains in Russia which some people consider to be the dividing line between the european continental plate and the asian continental plate.  Caucasian or 'Caucasoid' is actually a very broad catagory that refers to physical types found not only in Europe but also the Mediterainian, the Middle East, North Africa and nearby parts of Asia. So it actually covers a LOT of area.  

If I wanted to be more accurate about describing my race I'd call myself Nordic and I'd probably call my wife Celtic but we're both fine with white if you'd prefer that.  It's really not that big of a deal one way or the other.

----------

_Bruce Whitehead_ (03-18-2010),_RhacHead_ (03-22-2010)

----------


## mainbutter

My mom was adopted, but she is certainly of western european descent.  I'm GUESSING german.

Other than that, I'm very high % british in origin from what records we've been able to dig up about my dad's side of the family.  In addition a number of ancesters came from Germany, Finland, and a few other European countries.  As far as I can tell, I'm 100% european, at least for something like the last 500-600 years of ancestors.

I've got ancestors in the original Jamestown colony.  Two ancesters were brothers fighting on opposite sides of the American Revolution.  The one that is a direct greatgreat...great grandfather was a loyalist and fled to Canada with his family to avoid the war.  The other brother was a general for the American forces, and even has his own Wikipedia page: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nicholas_Herkimer

----------


## capitalB

mexican/irish!! and yes tequila as well as jameson!!

----------


## Seak

I'm Cuban.......and I now know I'm surrounded by white people on this forum lol!

----------


## blackcrystal22

Caucasian.

Most people on here don't seem to know what ethnicity is when they say they are German, Irish, English, and whatnot. Makes things confusing because there are different ethnicity's from all of those countries. So even if you are 'English' that does not tell me your ethnicity because you very well could be black.

----------


## mainbutter

> Caucasian.
> 
> Most people on here don't seem to know what ethnicity is when they say they are German, Irish, English, and whatnot. Makes things confusing because there are different ethnicity's from all of those countries. So even if you are 'English' that does not tell me your ethnicity because you very well could be black.


ethnicity [(eth-nis-uh-tee)]

Identity with or membership in a particular racial, national, or cultural group and observance of that group's customs, beliefs, and language.


eth·nic
   /ˈɛθnɪk/ Show Spelled[eth-nik] Show IPA
–adjective
1.
pertaining to or characteristic of a people, esp. a group (ethnic group) sharing a common and distinctive culture, religion, language, or the like.

So when someone says that their ethnicity is "Irish", or even better "Scandinavian", you don't understand what they mean?

----------


## capitalB

> Caucasian.
> 
> Most people on here don't seem to know what ethnicity is when they say they are German, Irish, English, and whatnot. Makes things confusing because there are different ethnicity's from all of those countries. So even if you are 'English' that does not tell me your ethnicity because you very well could be black.


umm beige.

----------


## dsirkle

> Northern Italian here!!


In Italy that's referred to as German.

----------


## midtx350z

I came in second place!  :Taz:

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I'm just about everything there is, but mostly Italian and German, but I consider myself white. I don't have any family from Caucasia  :Razz:  My granny was born and raised in Italy. The rest of my family has been in the States for 3+ generations. 

One thing I thought was funny, my fiance says he's white, but he's 1/2 Mexican. I told him we were in an interracial relationship the other day and he says, no we aren't, I'm white! It took me about 20 minutes but I finally got him to understand that even if he were a 1/4 black he would still be black.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  He finally admitted to being part Hispanic after I pretty much made him!  :ROFL:

----------


## Emilio

Dam we Spanic's are a big minority on bp.net or in the hobby in general. :Surprised:

----------

_Danounet_ (04-18-2010)

----------


## dembonez

well my grandparents are from hungry in this little almost all jewish town haha so i guess im 1 quarter European?

----------


## Jason Bowden

American!

----------


## Seru1

> Dam we Spanic's are a big minority on bp.net or in the hobby in general.


No offense but how do you figure? I mean your 2nd overall?

I'd say the big minorities would be those we have 0 off  :Razz:

----------


## Danounet

> No offense but how do you figure? I mean your 2nd overall?
> 
> I'd say the big minorities would be those we have 0 off


If you take a walk around south Florida you would understand... LOL  :ROFL:

----------

_Emilio_ (04-19-2010)

----------


## Seru1

> If you take a walk around south Florida you would understand... LOL


lol I am sure it would become more clear.

The farthest south I have been in florida was daytona. I always wanted to go farther down though I love cuban food.

----------

_Emilio_ (04-19-2010)

----------


## PurplePython

I chose "Caucasian" even though I am not really sure how accurate that is. I mean I have white skin, and my grandmother is from Germany.. But "Caucasian" is only certain parts of Europe and even some parts of Africa. So I really don't know what "ethnicity" would be the most accurate. To be honest I don't think anyone really knows for sure 100% what ethnicity they are.

This is an interesting poll though. And how is there not 1 asian? I figured there would be a few at least.

EDIT - Oh nevermind I didn't see the numbers right.

----------


## Jyson

My Dad is Puerto Rican and my Mum is Native American with some hints "caucasian". Yet oddly my dad doesn't know spanish and my mum was raised on Spanish food... Yeah I once tried figuring that one out along time ago, and I failed. :Razz:

----------


## DJ_Bizarre

I'm a little disappointed at the just asian category without the pacific islander  :Razz:

----------


## Mettle

I'm so white I can't tan. I go from white to red to super red to white. And it's painful.

For specifics my mom is German, specifically south/west Germany so definitely some Celtic blood in there (from the invasions when they pushed east) which explains the red hair and there's also evidence of some Viking blood in there as well. My dad is French Canadian with a long Canadian lineage, so there's probably some Irish and native in there somewhere too.

----------


## zeke

I'm just a good ole white boy with German and Irish blood runnin through me.

----------


## Blu Mongoose

I guess we're just crazy!! :Very Happy:

----------


## Pandora

What happened to the european option?!
My mother is from Siberia, my father is from Minsk, Belarus
And I was born in Minsk

----------


## _Venom_

Race =/= Ethnicity

Don't confuse them.

----------

_hoax_ (05-26-2010),_mainbutter_ (04-23-2010),_Pandora_ (05-31-2010)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

http://www.enchantedlearning.com/eur...al/Flagbig.GIF

----------


## Paysons Bps

I dont see color I see people....

----------


## bsd13

My ethnicity is American. They are the people I identify with and the culture I know and love. I have a common heritage with all of them.

----------


## Morbo

Im 100% Norwegian, with Blue eyes and blond hair. So im as white as i gets.

----------


## akaprincesssophia

white. born in Poland, 9years-- present, raised in Chicago!!

----------


## alittleFREE

Caucasian.


I don't actually know where we are from, just that we're mostly european and that my great great aunt was native american but I don't think that ties into my blood at all haha.

----------


## TriniBP

I'm Trinidadian 

Located in the West Indies AKA the Caribbean

I guess some people from African dropped me off there..

Then I got mixed with some native Indian people..

 :Surprised:  :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## Shock

Im half Puerto Rican and half Mexican from Chicago but I was raised as Puerto Rican.

----------


## Snakeman

i started a pole like this a couple of years back.

im 100% Mexican and proud!!

and probably the only one too....

i was born and raised here in cali. here in SoCal it's FULL of hispanics, primarily Mexicans.

----------


## Auletto

I guess I'll share. 50/50 - Puerto Rican & Italian

----------


## Flowerbridge

If it matters, I'm a first generation Chinese American, born and raised in the states.  I really don't know, but I don't think snakes or reptiles are popular pets out in the east.  Hell, I'm pretty sure a snake is more likely to be sold for soup than as a pet.

----------


## Ryu

Im Japanese, and these smileys are the greatest thing ever lol  :Matrixfight:  :Pee:  :Headbang:  :Carouse:  :Fork:  :Hump:  :Saber duel:  :Bolt:  

Any other Japs here? I'm lonely here in ATL (T.T)

----------


## alexOATH

Well apparently I'm Swedish and Portuguese.

----------


## NatelovesBPs

Yep its seems as though its mostly us white folk that are crazy enough to live with collections of snakes. One of my best friends is black and he is scared to death of my balls haha.

----------


## Eyeball

My fathers line comes from south Wales (Bryan) and my mothers line hails from Scotland (Abercrombie) so.....white as white can be and i don't think all us white folks are crazy but i do know all my black friends are afraid of snakes....really afraid of snakes!!!

----------


## NatelovesBPs

> My fathers line comes from south Wales (Bryan) and my mothers line hails from Scotland (Abercrombie) so.....white as white can be and i don't think all us white folks are crazy but i do know all my black friends are afraid of snakes....really afraid of snakes!!!


lol

----------


## Theartisticgemini

75% salvadorian 

25% hatian

----------


## phantom1bc

norwegian and black foot

----------


## xxxLIGERxxx

filipino

only two of us answered to this poll lol

----------


## BPHERP

Caucasian, het for Italian.

----------

_shelliebear_ (08-09-2010)

----------


## shelliebear

lol BPHERP!! XD
I'm a mutt. Lots of Irish, Russian/Jewish (from Russian Jews), German, French Canadian, etc.
Oh, and did I mention Irish? haha  :Razz:  My ancestors were immigrants from Ireland, one of whom has his own Wikipedia page (Tobias Mullen). That's when you know you've gone somewhere in life, when you have your own Wikipedia page. LOL. Anyway, he was an Irish Catholic bishop.  :Smile: 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tobias_Mullen
Also, to the original creator, I'm sure there were more white people than other kinds. America and Canada are full of Caucasians. I bet if you went to an Expo in Africa, the score for your game would've turned out quite different.  :Razz:  Not saying anything bad, just noting that geographical locations have a lot to do with the ethnicites you'll find. 
Another thing: just 'cause you have white skin doesn't mean you're not African, and vice versa. Look at snakeys--they're het for all kinds of stuff. People can be the same too. 
Just my .02 cents.  :Smile:

----------


## MattU

Irish from my mom, Scottish from my dad, little bit of Cherokee thrown in there somewhere. When people ask I'm Southern American  :Smile:

----------


## BPHERP

OK, so technically i'm Italian American.

----------


## littleindiangirl

I look dark, so I have always connected with the Native American side of me, even though my mother was Native American, with a dash of Native Mexican. My father is of German (hence my last name) and British decent.

Little sad to see Native N. American not represented.

----------


## CB1125

boring ol' black and white but found out that my grandpa who is white has some italian and hispanic in him hints the darker skin and grandma also white has german
black side is just black and cherokee
so maybe my just black and whiteness isnt so boring lol!! :Very Happy:

----------


## alito001

100% Puertorrican, born and raised in San Juan P.R. and now living in FL. U.S.A. :Good Job:

----------


## jbean7916

I'm a mutt for sure. Scottish, Irish, Persian, Native American, German, Polish and that's only from what my grand parents have traced!!!!

----------


## dembonez

> At a recent reptile expo, a friend commented on something I had honestly never noticed. He said, wow, sure is a lot of white people here (He is South Asian/Indian.)
> 
> And you know what? He was right. We counted about 8 non-Caucasians in total. (Yes, we made it a game. )
> 
> The thing is, I live in a very multicultural city. According to Statistics Canada, the Greater Toronto Areas visible minorities will make up 63% of the areas total population by 2031. There are presently over 1.3 Million South Asians alone, out of a total population of 5.9 million (2006).
> 
> So My question to the group is: _what ethnicity are you?_
> 
> I would be interested in learning if my local observations are atypical or more common than would seem statistically plausible. (And if Im able to disprove my friends assertion that white people are just crazy that would be great, too! )


what i noticed and what i love about toronto how its so multicultural!! but i agree when i went to the reptile expo in Mississauga it was primarily Caucasian, im not sure why  :Sad:

----------


## Bellabob

Im Italian. French, and English. But then again, don't almost all americans have some type of English background?

----------


## lyoto

Native American (Canada) and Spanish (Columbian)    :Smile:

----------


## lyoto

> Caucasion (English and Scottish) and Aboriginal (Ojibwa).
> 
> Bruce


sweet im Ojibwa too!  :Smile:

----------


## Miss Tuniwha

I am mostly Native American..


...   no Natives on that poll..   ...    *sigh*    



**insert hilarious racism joke here**   lol

----------


## MitsuMike

I'm Amurican!  :Very Happy:

----------


## DemmBalls

English/Irish/German = White

----------


## luna13

Cuban American 

droid!

----------


## OhhWatALoser

It would be a shorter list if i named countries in Europe I am not from, but yea still Caucasian

----------


## SpencerShanks

I've got a bunch in me, but the ones I remember are Danish, German, and Icelandic. So yeah  :Razz:

----------


## floridayank22

white french german irish a lil indian annd im sure i missed some..look like the normal white guy tho

justin

----------


## chessfighter

Of Afrikan de :Snake: cent.

----------


## Shadows Valkyrie

*Since a lot of people are clarifying, I suppose I will too.

I'm Irish, Iroquois and German. In other words...I'm a tiny lil' thing with a hell of a temper* 

lol

----------


## BEasy119

What is Afrocentric?

----------


## Byrdie

Irish/Scottish... yeah i like to get drunk and wear a skirt wanna fight about it? my mothers side is all Scottish and my fathers side is all Irish and yes both sides argue on who are the better drinkers  :ROFL:

----------


## pinkeye714

i am just a "Beaner". No mix of anything. Both parents are Mexican.  :Sad:

----------


## LunaBalls

Hispainic. And proud of it!!

----------

_BallsUnlimited_ (01-05-2011),*Bogertophis* (06-23-2018),C.Marie (06-23-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

Wow, how did this (old) thread happen to pop up today?   :Confused:   oh well...

----------


## C.Marie

Sicilian and Irish

----------


## Spechal

May as well keep it going and gathering data points.

I'm a ginger ... so; white unless I see daylight; then I'm pinkish/red.

I am from America, but I am also Jewish (since that's a bloodline) and ancestors hail from the UK.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-23-2018),C.Marie (06-24-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

I'm a "mutt"- mostly British Isles & Nordic, so yup, another "pale face"  :Cool:

----------

C.Marie (06-24-2018)

----------


## Lirenn

I was born in Russia, but two of my grandparents are from the Ukraine and one from Belarus. They migrated to Russia because of WWII.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk

----------

C.Marie (06-24-2018)

----------


## MasonC2K

What magic is this? I've not see thread necro so powerful.

----------

C.Marie (06-24-2018),_tttaylorrr_ (07-21-2018)

----------


## Bogertophis

> What magic is this? I've not see thread necro so powerful.


I know...?  Well, now you have!   :ROFL:

----------

C.Marie (06-24-2018)

----------


## AnnieHeart

Mexican, jewsish, and german. I think some others.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-24-2018),C.Marie (06-24-2018)

----------


## enginee837

I get categorized as white however I have yet to see any privilege in it.  At this point without some sort of DNA test it would be impossible to know the race of all my ancestors so who knows.

----------

C.Marie (06-24-2018)

----------


## Apiratenamedjohn

Spanish/mexican and french/cherokee/english

White 'cept the tattoos.

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-24-2018),C.Marie (06-24-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-24-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

<<Black, German, and Native American. We're all mutts. One Love.  :Smile:

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-24-2018),C.Marie (06-24-2018),_CALM Pythons_ (06-24-2018),Craiga 01453 (07-07-2018),_Joci_ (06-25-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Think I'm British,but with my blue eyes when I'm away with a decent tan, most people think I'm European and start speaking German or Dutch normally,lol

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (06-24-2018),C.Marie (06-24-2018)

----------


## Alter-Echo

Half white, half native American.

----------

C.Marie (06-25-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Truth is we are all muts of some kind. Melting and blending of race has been a thing from beginning of time.

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-22-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-26-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

> Truth is we are all muts of some kind. Melting and blending of race has been a thing from beginning of time.


I'm sure I read somewhere that us Brits are a complete mix and only the Welsh are fairly 'pure' blood ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

C.Marie (07-08-2018),_richardhind1972_ (06-27-2018)

----------


## Craiga 01453

My mother's side comes from Scotland and my father's side French/Canadian.

----------

C.Marie (07-08-2018)

----------


## abiwankenobi

> Im American......
> 
> And I dont see that choice...


That's your nationality, not your ethnicity.

----------

_tttaylorrr_ (07-21-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

> What magic is this? I've not see thread necro so powerful.





> I know...?  Well, now you have!


it was me.  all it takes is a vote to bump the thread back to the top!

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-22-2018),C.Marie (07-22-2018)

----------


## Zuri Indigo

Im Black American / korean. So we are out here. For sure just much fewer in numbers right now.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (07-22-2018)

----------


## lanswyfte

All my life I was told I'm Irish, English, Danish and Scottish (on my mom's side).

Later, I was told we also have Cherokee somewhere back, but it was unclear exactly when or how much.

Much later, I was told my dad's side is German, Cornish, and (also) Cherokee (again, unclear when or how much).

A year or two ago, I started tracing my mother's roots, trying to verify a story I recall my grandmother told me as a child: that we are related to Anne Hathaway, the wife of William Shakespeare.

Still have not verified that.

What I *have* verified (so far) is that my Scottish ancestors moved to Ireland for roughly five years, with two more children being born there, before emigrating to the United States in 1796. My direct ancestor was born in Scotland, near Lanarkshire. No Irish blood whatsoever.

Someday I'll tackle that puzzle again. But for now--- I'm another Heinz 57.

----------

_richardhind1972_ (07-24-2018)

----------


## Zincubus

My dad was a boxer .. mum was a Jack Russell     :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

